

HAL-PC, once the nation’s biggest computer user group, is no more - _JamesA_
http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2014/06/hal-pc-once-the-nations-biggest-computer-user-group-is-no-more/#24655101=0

======
_JamesA_
As a teenager in the early HAL-PC years I really appreciate the mentoring I
received through CHUG and later HAL-PC.

These groups were directly responsible for my advancement into the field of
software development which has served me well these 30+ years.

